# Achat 80 или Topas IV ?



## barsuta (1 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте.
Выбираю маме аккордеон. Рассматриваю две модели - Achat 80 и Topas IV. 

Вопросы следующие:
1. Подойдёт ли размер 3/4 для роста 160 ?
2. На какой период обучения хватит возможностей 3/4 ?
3. Какие резонаторы у данных моделей - пластиковые или деревянные?

Ну и вообще, какую из этих двух моделей посоветуете для начинающего?


----------



## vev (1 Ноя 2016)

*barsuta*, что то, что другое - выброшенные деньги ИМХО


----------



## dugalex (1 Ноя 2016)

vev  - кратко, но ИМХО справедливо. Не совсем годные для обучения инструменты. Дело не в росте, здесь можно ремни подогнать, хуже другое, например, "подрезанный" в угоду снижению массы диапазон. Инструменты "заточены" для проф.исполнителей, когда нужно играть стоя.  Ну и цена за такое снижение - больше 100 т. руб. 
К этому, читаем в ИНЕТе:
Weltmeister Achat 80 не имеет ряда уменьшенных септаккордов. Инструмент диапазона звучания  от “Соль” большой октавы до “Ми” третьей октавы, а диапазон звучания аккомпанемента:  от “До” большой октавы до “Ре-диез” первой октавы.


----------



## barsuta (1 Ноя 2016)

Поэтому и спарашиваю, на какой период обучения хватит данного урезанного диапазона (3/4) или же вовсе его будет достаточно для любителя? Или все-таки стоит обратить внимание на Topas IV ? Какие модели по-вашему годные для обучения? Сразу скажу, что б/у инструменты не интересуют.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Ноя 2016)

barsuta (01.11.2016, 21:33) писал:


> Сразу скажу, что б/у инструменты не интересуют.


 А других-  нет. 

Можно поискать скрипку Гварнери, б/у. А если б/у не интересует- идём в ларёк за китайской скрипкой, и радуемся))...


----------



## barsuta (1 Ноя 2016)

Судя по всему, здесь собралась кучка дельцов-мастеров , которые впаривают свои поделки, а на конкретные вопросы, не касаемые их бизнеса, никто не отвечает.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Ноя 2016)

Браво!

Слово для форумчан найдено!

Дельцы!

Господа дельцы! Почему не отвечаете на "конкретные" вопросы?


----------



## vev (1 Ноя 2016)

barsuta писал:


> Судя по всему, здесь собралась кучка дельцов-мастеров , которые впаривают свои поделки, а на конкретные вопросы, не касаемые их бизнеса, никто не отвечает.


Прошу быть поосторожнее в выражениях...

Здесь собрались профессионалы и любители наших инструментов. 
Разжевывать каждому новичку, почему именно даются те или иные советы, никто не будет. Для этого надо просто посмотреть материалы форума самостоятельно.

Если Вам реально некуда деть деньги и хочется купить нового Вельта - нивапрос... Берите любой. Для начала занятий пойдет и то и другое. Будет оно с 5-ти кратной переплатой, но это не наши проблемы. Оба инструмента относятся к весьма посредственным современным громыхалкам. 

Если же хочется потратить деньги с пользой - задавайте правильные вопросы и слушайте ответы


----------



## zet10 (1 Ноя 2016)

Модели Агат и Топаз это вообще разные по габаритам инструменты, один 3/4 другой 7/8, у одного 5 регистров у другого 11,соответственно и цена у них разная.Вот только качество и у одного и у другого одинаково ПАРШИВОЕ , ну это что касаемо для уха профессионала, для не искушённого же человека вполне сойдёт.Есть категория людей которая признает только новые вещи и ни каких б/у, и за это они готовы переплачивать и это понятно! Если Вы из этой кагорты и с деньгами проблемм не испытываете,то можно побаловать свою матушку новым и хорошим подарком. Если я угадал, то тогда советую не заморачиваться с Вельтом, а купить себе сразу и на все времена новый итальянский инструмент,уж не многим и переплатите в цене,но зато у Вас будет ИНСТРУМЕНТ,ТАК ИНСТРУМЕНТ!


----------



## vev (1 Ноя 2016)

zet10 (02.11.2016, 00:27) писал:


> советую не заморачиваться с Вельтом, а купить себе сразу и на все времена новый итальянский инструмент,уж не многим и переплатите в цене,но зато у Вас будет ИНСТРУМЕНТ,ТАК ИНСТРУМЕНТ!


Юра, Пыжика предложи г/в


----------



## zet10 (1 Ноя 2016)

Зачем женщине-любительнице Готововыборный и тяжёлый  инструмент?А вот классный и легкий Пиджини 7/8 могу устроить.


----------



## vev (1 Ноя 2016)

*zet10*, ценой только в личке пугай


----------



## zet10 (1 Ноя 2016)

Уж прямь так и "пугай" !))... Да Уж и цена то, всего то 250 тысяч рублишек ,не многим выше Топаза ценой в 185 тысяч... Жень,и ни чего тут страшного нет!


----------



## vev (1 Ноя 2016)

*zet10*,

Юра,
вопрос вообще по-другому надо ставить: кто будет играть, тот и должен выбирать. Порой подарят чтоньть дорогущее, и выбросить жалко и использовать нельзя. Ну не выбирают инструмент заочно... А уж брать в 21-м веке китайского немца за 3 штуки баксов - большая ошибка ИМХО


----------



## zet10 (1 Ноя 2016)

Кстати есть ещё вариант,купить "Фантини" за 200 тысяч.Старик вроде за ум взялся, долго мне плакался при нашей встрече 5 дней назад,обещал мне что больше не будет себя плохо вести и просил простить его)). Прощенья он моё получил,а вот в остальном ребята всех призываю серьёзно на будущее... Предоплаты производителю ( любому) не давать! Иначе рискуете остаться без денег! Схема только одна, смотрите инструмент нравится покупаете, не нравится не берете!Попытаюсь открыть новую  тему,что б развить свою мысль, дабы не застрять эту тему!


----------



## zet10 (1 Ноя 2016)

Жень по поводу китайского немца,целиком и полностью за! Да и вообще,ты знаешь что в 90% вопросах и ответах на них,наши мнения с тобой почти всегда совпадают.


----------



## dugalex (2 Ноя 2016)

barsuta писал:


> Поэтому и спарашиваю, на какой период обучения хватит данного урезанного диапазона (3/4) или же вовсе его будет достаточно для любителя? Или все-таки стоит обратить внимание на Topas IV ? Какие модели по-вашему годные для обучения? Сразу скажу, что б/у инструменты не интересуют.


 По Вашему конкретному вопросу, опять же ИМХО - на размерности 3/4 можно и начинать и заканчивать обучение. Конечно, оно окажется не полным для возможностей "развитого" исполнителя, поскольку и диапазон исполняемых произведений, тоже подпадет под ограничения инструмента и нужно будет "выкручиваться" с репертуаром и нотами. Нужно предупредить, что некоторые инструменты выпускаются под конкретные исполнительские задачи и в данном случае, получается, что Агат и Топаз - под задачи нетребовательные к качеству камерного и соло звучания (игра в ансамблях, эстр.оркестрах, "джаз бандах" и подобное использование). Если же качество звучания Топаза при онлайн прослушивании Вас устроит, то, наверно лучше (из двух указанных), купить его(7/8 Топаз). Будет и на "вырост" игровых навыков и без кардинальных ограничений по репертуару. Однако, можно было бы и прислушаться к мэтрам этого форума и хотя бы попробовать послушать разные инструменты не отбрасывая из обзора и "вторичный рынок".  Новые "не обыгранные" инструменты звучат "плоско и неодушевленно". Это как церковь, нужно несколько лет хорошей паствы, чтобы "намолить" храм. Нечто похожее происходит и с музыкальными инструментами. Удачи Вам!


----------



## vev (2 Ноя 2016)

dugalex (02.11.2016, 23:24) писал:


> Новые "не обыгранные" инструменты звучат "плоско и неодушевленно". Это как церковь, нужно несколько лет хорошей паствы, чтобы "намолить" храм. Нечто похожее происходит и с музыкальными инструментами. Удачи Вам!


Чтоб "намолить", неплохо еще, что б архитектор нормальный строил... Так вот Вельты сейчас "строят" не музыканты. Может я слишком придирчив, но их звук меня просто раздражает. О механике после этого и рассуждать особо не стоит. Почти любая древняя Стелла "сделает" современного Вельта ИМХО


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2016)

Vev, dugalex! Ну и красиво же излагаете!


----------



## barsuta (3 Ноя 2016)

Уважаемые форумчане! Прошу меня извинить за мой пост, написанный сгоряча. Спасибо всем за участие, за советы. Будем думать, выбирать.


----------

